# Looking for 2 DMs in Purdue/Greater Lafayette Area



## francisca (May 2, 2005)

Hi-

Are you a DM who never gets a chance to play?  I'm currently looking to form a group of 5 or 6 DMs who meet once a month to play, with DM responsibilities being rotated on a monthly basis.  So, you would only be required to come up with something to run once every five or 6 months.    I currently have 2 others signed up, and am looking for 2 or 3 more.

I'm also looking to form sort of a DM's comiseration society with this group, so we can swap war stories and steal ideas from each other to enhance the games we run.    

So, I'm looking for guys who are going to show up on game night, have a good time, have your adventure ready when it is your turn, and leave all of your baggage at the door.  We're there to have fun, and not bicker about rules.  So, if the DM rules something different than you would, just roll with it.

Currently, I'm thinking of meeting over at Purdue's Stewart Center on firday or saturday nights.

I appreciate any feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## francisca (May 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## JohnClark (May 20, 2005)

I'm not currently DMing anything, but I have DMed in the past and am looking for a game at Purdue. I'm sure I can come up with something once every 6 months  Any chance I can join?


----------



## francisca (May 20, 2005)

JohnClark said:
			
		

> I'm not currently DMing anything, but I have DMed in the past and am looking for a game at Purdue. I'm sure I can come up with something once every 6 months  Any chance I can join?



Absolutely!  Nothing has happened yet, so you haven't missed anything.  I am waiting for the post-semester haze to settle for a bunch of us, then I'll start getting the ball rolling.  Please PM me with an e-mail address.


----------



## JohnClark (May 20, 2005)

Edit: No spam for you


----------



## francisca (May 20, 2005)

I got it.  Go ahead and edit the post to remove your address.

I'll be sending you mail tonight, as something just hit the fan here at work.


----------



## scscofield (Jul 11, 2006)

Not sure if will be seen considering how old the thread is...

I am interested in gameing, live in Rensselaer north of Lafayette.


----------



## francisca (Jul 12, 2006)

Howdy!

Well, I still think this is a good idea, but it died on the vine.  Tell you what, after GenCon (Aug 9-13), I'll start fishing around in earnest again and see what I can stir up.

Thanks for the interest!


----------

